# Once again looking for the elusive Oyster Bar cole slaw recipe....



## Boatjob1

After reading about the GREAT old times at Rusty's, I thought I would make one more attempt to find the old Oyster Bar cole slaw recipe. Below is a link to the old 3 page post.... I've begged enough, hopefully somebody out there can come through with this. Thanks in advance for everybody looking. TB

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=30216&posts=66


----------



## Ceopi

If you want I can get you some Oyster Bar cole slaw from Gordon...


----------



## Boatjob1

I just saw your response.... I'll take it any way I can get it.............


----------



## Ultralite

count me in too tom...


----------



## NavyPoint1970s

I don't know the actual recipe, but was told by someone who used to work there that the secret ingredient is horse radish. I sure miss the Oyster Bar!!


----------

